# CarLashes



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Uhm, yeah......

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/news/8017730/CarLashes-the-kitschest-car-accessory.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What next - car mascara?


----------

